# Troll & Nick Stud...Help Me With Pedigree



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I am overall fairly ignorant on pedigrees. Probably know more than your average person, but definitely am weak on things like linebreeding, knowing what line a lot of kennels are associated with, etc. However, I cam across a kennel that recently acquired Gerry von der Staatsmacht into their breeding program.

Gerry von der Staatsmacht - German shepherd dog

Now, this particular dog just caught my eyes because as little as I know about bloodlines, I've always admired Troll and Nick, which in this guy's lines. However, I know nothing, per say, about the dogs Troll and Nick produce (other than they are both fairly prolific studs).

So, please help me decode this..what is one to expect--pros and cons--from Gerry's relatives?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I will ask Gabor. he has worked dogs with these lines, both in handler and helper.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Troll, a good source of most of the top sport dogs in the world. Nick, a good source of strong working dogs with good active aggression.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Sue and Cliff!


----------



## kag0002 (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't know anything about pedigree but my pup's father is Gerry and I love him!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I love Nick. The closer up the better. He produced some awesome working dogs.


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

Hampton is that you in the avatar photo?

I know Gerry. He is a super male, very athletic, drivey, with a fairly strong civil side but stable and good with his family. I have watched a few of his litters grow up and they tend to be nicely built, very athletic (not overdone and not tiny), with a nice balance of drives. I personally love a lot of the dogs coming down from Nick and it is nice that there are a few Olex sons left producing in America.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I have heard nothing but great things about the dogs Connie and Orla produce. My boy has Orla as his grandmother on the motherline... very much a fan of the dogs those two girls produce. Sport dogs for high level competition from what I've seen. Staatsmacht has a very good reputation.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I like the back massing on this dog, Troll and Timmy, giving you two different parts of Fero. Plus I really like Half vom Rubachtal, and have found him in a lot of the pedigrees of dogs I like. 

I don't know as much about the pedigree of the mother I will admit. but if the lines of his father stay strong like they have in pedigrees I've seen, then this is a very nice dog.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh geez, this is an old thread, lol!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh wow yes it is LOL


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

My girl is 4-5 on Nick and I think she rocks. Anyone heard of back problems coming down from him? If so, do you think its genetic or from wear and tear? She's really hard on her body and when I say that, I mean she may not have hips, a back,or elbows by OFA time with the way she throws herself up and slams herself down while playing/ working.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have heard of back problems when line bred close on Nick but not sure why. My boy is 4-5 on Half and Ina Guard through Natz and Nick which puts him 3-4 on Nick's genetics. He does twist and turn in the air a lot with very ungraceful landings. I also worry about him damaging himself. I also know of a young dog that is line bread on both Yoschy and Half that I watched repeatedly land on his own head from contorting him self so much on the back tie. I am surprised he has not broken his own neck yet.


----------

